# smd led strip diy light ( No more lights above the tank if this will work)



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

This is not a new idea, but it is a very good idea... I have been using smd leds for SW and FW tanks for years... I think what you posted would work just fine, however None of the items you posted say how many Lumens per led bead you will get aprox... You will need to know this since just going by the watts of power being drawn is not good enough... 

I use 5050 or 3014 SMD leds "rigid or non rigid" water proof or not, the main thing is mine give me 14 Lumens per led bead... Hench 20" strip I can get around 500LM totall at 7.5watts... So I use 2 strips on 10gal tank for a med light basicly... 

Maybe email the sellers and ask how many Lumens you get per meter and how many led beads per meter, then you can bust out the math and get a ball park idea of what your lights are producing for you... Its better then guessing... I hope you go for it and have success with this option


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah this is the part I'm stuck 
how many strips do I need each side? I was thinking at least 5 rows each side but I'm just guessing. my tank size is L96xW24xH26 so how many lumens do I need tank like this . Also I find out the lumens 700 to 900 lumen 75 to 80 watts 5m sorry about my English it's not my first language


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You should get about 20 PAR with 8 strips, but having 4 at the front and 4 at the back, to make up the 8 strips, complicates things. I'm not sure with them separated that far apart that you would get what I got with them side by side. If you had 5 at each side, that should give you about 20% more PAR or about 25 PAR, again with the uncertainty of having them so widely separated. 

If you use 5630 LEDs instead of the 5050 LEDs, you should get about twice that much light. So, I think I would start with about 3 rows across the front and 3 across the back, of 5630 LEDs. Measure the light you get, and add another row or two if you need more PAR.

The biggest problem you will have is the horrendous glare from the LEDs shining through the front "glass" of the tank. For that reason alone I wouldn't even consider doing it this way.


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool thank you Hoppy I appreciate


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could use aluminum channels attached under the top of the tank, with the LED strips attached inside the channels, to shield the glare, and to add a heatsink to the installation. This seems difficult to install, subject to splashing of water (but waterproof LEDs might make that ok). It is worth playing around with the idea, I think.


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

That is a sweet idea. I was thinking about using 1/4 x 4 aluminum flat and using Chrome vinyl to stick to the inside of the tank so that will shield it and it will gives me more reflection. This is something I will play around now I have a general idea how many straps of light I need. I will keep the pictures coming thought the set up 


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

Received my lights today! I couldn't wait to put it all together. Just put one in to see how it's going to look. look:smile:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The first thing I notice is the glare! You have to do something about that, or you will become very unpopular in your household.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Love the rock work in your tank, its DIY yes? do you have detials on it?


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

*lights*

I believe a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

What led wavelenghts did you use? 
Are you using a controller to dim them or change the colors?
Some photos look alot more blue then others.


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't follow any I figured I would cram as much color in there as could.
No control, no dimmers, no color changing, but I do need to do some dimming on the blue planning to use it as a moon light 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

Disappointed 

After a few months running the lights this is what happens ,if to close to the water, they will burn out.


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

so ended up build a canopy 
























and trying out this 50 watt cool white led chip, planning to add some 30-10 watt ,warm white ,blue, red, green


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

How did they burn out? Was it a short circuit? Did the silicone delaminate and allow water into it?


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> How did they burn out? Was it a short circuit? Did the silicone delaminate and allow water into it?


I think the silicon wasn't sealing it right, than from the back side to, and constant humidity won't help ether . Lesson learned


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

jozdavid said:


> so ended up build a canopy
> View attachment 380562
> 
> 
> View attachment 380570


Wow! That is a great canopy design, possibly the best I can recall seeing. This is a case where failure equals success!


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot Hoppy, I should lesson to you in the beginning, but I'm young and stubborn, best way I learn thru my failure


----------



## Paks (Nov 18, 2014)

gad! those burned LED strips. the cost!! >_<


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

if you are planning to use it for planted tank then stick to white,red and blue only. a better option would be to use hybrid LEDs like the one in this link http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Led-...Power-Led-Plant-Grow-Led-Chip/1280888020.html along with white Leds


----------



## jozdavid (Aug 28, 2011)

sushant said:


> if you are planning to use it for planted tank then stick to white,red and blue only. a better option would be to use hybrid LEDs like the one in this link http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Led-...Power-Led-Plant-Grow-Led-Chip/1280888020.html along with white Leds


sweet deal, I will try it out after the holidays thanks


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

those ebay strips are not waterproof, nor they have any IP certificate. use any regular leds you like, just remember to clean them with toothbrush and spirit onece every few months, especialy if youre dosing salts in your aquarium.


----------

